# Step flashing on front dormer



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

For sure the step flashing where the fascia meets the roof is wrong.
To correct this, I would put an aluminum fascia over top of the wooden one. Lapping it over the step flashing!

Sometimes the step flashing can be slid up, behind the siding without removing it. Its held securely with nails into the roof sheeting.


----------



## Dale Chomechko (Mar 11, 2008)

Unfortunately the way the sidewall shingles are installed put about 8 nails in every shingle.
Counter flashing may be a little unsightly as well.
Pulling out the flashing & re-doing it so as they are slid up under the (cedar)shingles so they are better hidden is the best way.
Some of this flashing may need to be cut down in order to accomplish this
If you start tearing cedar shingles off you might as well tear off the whole side
Dale chomechko
DC Roofing Inc


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

There shouldn’t be any step flashing on the fascia. The fascia should be held up off the roof so the roofing can pass underneath. The fascia should have been cut.


----------



## bcdemon (Jul 12, 2010)

Windows said:


> The step flashing on the front dormer of my house was poorly done by the previous owner. Is it standard practice to remove the siding when retrofitting step flashing? And secondly, the flashing where the dormer fascia meets the roof seems very wrong. Any idea why they might have done it like that? Thanks for your insights.



If it's in the contract to install new step up the wall, then they should have done what it takes to install it properly. Unlike what they did to your roof. Which appears to me that they just slid the flashing in as far as it would go and called it good.

They did the flashing on the facia like so, so they wouldn't have to work very hard and try to pull your facia board out a little so they can fit the flashing in behind. It's just laziness


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

bcdemon said:


> If it's in the contract to install new step up the wall, then they should have done what it takes to install it properly. Unlike what they did to your roof. Which appears to me that they just slid the flashing in as far as it would go and called it good.
> 
> They did the flashing on the facia like so, so they wouldn't have to work very hard and try to pull your facia board out a little so they can fit the flashing in behind. It's just laziness


Right on. And I'd be suspicious of the rest of the roof.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

kwikfishron said:


> There shouldn’t be any step flashing on the fascia. The fascia should be held up off the roof so the roofing can pass underneath. The fascia should have been cut.


We have fixed many houses that weren't flashed on fascias that hit the roof. :no:
They flashed it pretty close to correct only if a metal fascia was installed over them. If not, the flashing goes just behind the sub fascia. I agree though that the wood shouldn't touch the roof. Usually that's a framer mistake.

It really burns me when people run shingles way up under and overhang like that and possibly plug a few nails in it before the soffit is up. It's fun getting those nails out under there.:furious:


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

When roofing if you find fascia in contact with the roof it should be fixed. 

Don’t take much to run a saw up the deck and get the clearance needed. 

Any thing else is a Band-Aid.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

kwikfishron said:


> When roofing if you find fascia in contact with the roof it should be fixed.
> 
> Don’t take much to run a saw up the deck and get the clearance needed.
> 
> Any thing else is a Band-Aid.


I agree mostly, but not all situations have a simple answer. 

Look at this new post. http://www.diychatroom.com/f9/cricket-valley-will-work-76858/


----------

